# Books on F/P collecting



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 7, 2008)

Are there any books on fountian pen collecting or magazines that I should get as I get into collecting of fountian pens.Damn I see more $$$ leaving to others pockets.


----------



## turned_for_good (Feb 7, 2008)

A very nice book is "Collectable Fountain Pens" by Glen Benton Bowen.
ISBN #0-910173-00-1
Published by L-W Book Sales
$21.95


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 7, 2008)

My favorites, in no particular order.

_Fountain Pens: United States of American and United Kingdon_ by Lambrou

_Dunhill-Namiki and Lacquer Pens: Maki-e Pens Guidebook_ by Murakami

_Fountain Pens of the World _by Lambrou

_Fountain Pens and Pencils : The Golden Age of Writing Instruments _by Fischler and Schneider 

_Fountain Pens: History and Design_ by Giorgio Dragoni 

This ought to get you started! [8D]


----------

